#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chiang Rai - Lam Nam Kok National Park

## dirtydog

*Lam Nam Kok National Park* 

Chiang Rai

*General Information*

The area of Namtok Khun Kon Forest Park, Namtok Huai Kaeo-Bo Namron Huai Mak Liam Forest Park and Namtok Pong Phra Bat Forest Park., Chiangrai province, which have the site in the vicinity boundary. There is rather fertile natural condition but there are no support laws to administer so it was unable to develop the potential of the area and the main tourism spots for carry the expansion of a community, also with the tourists who travels into Chiangrai Province, which is the north important tourism border town, so the Royal Forest Department sent some of officers to survey Forest Park as mentioned and including National Reserved Forest area and in the vicinity area and on January 2001 started to explore a primary information and also sent some of the officers to control the area. On July 2001 and in the budget year 2002, the Royal Forest Department planned the program and the estimates to assume setting Lam Nam Kok to be a National Park including approval to construct the office buildings at the site of Huaimakliam watershed management unit office, in the local of Doi Hang sub-district, Mueang District, Chiangrai province. Permission using this area was from the Royal Forest Department on May 10, 2002.

*Geography*

Topography of Lam Nam Kok National Park is high sloped mountainous alternate narrow plain. North and south of the area is high downhill, the middle is river plain alternate the hill groove with 500-1,720 m high above msl. The main mountain ridges are Doi Yao, Doi Bo, Doi Chang, Doi Pha Mup etc. Maenam Kok is the main river of the north that the upper part flows through middle bottomland of the area. Head water start from Myanmar flowing pass the boundary of Thailand at Thaton sub-district, Chiangrai Province from the west to the east with total distance from Thaton to National park about 85 kms. Beside that there are many of streamlines which is born from the other mountain ridge in the area as Huai Mae Kon, Huai Mae Mon, Huai Yadi, Huai Chomphu, Huai San, Huai Mae Sai and Huai Lao-ai, these are confluence to be the main river and tributary to Maenam Lao and Maenam Kok, which are the main river of Chiangrai Province.

*Climate*

Chiangrai Province is in the site of monsoon zone, which received the influent of southwest monsoon wind in rainy season and northwest monsoon wind in the winter. It is able to separate obviously into 3 seasons as summer runs from March to May with average temperature about 38oC, Rainy season runs from June to October with average rain amount about 1,629 ml/year (1991-2000) and Cold season runs from November to February, December is the month with the bottom temperature about 5oC and there is the mist on summit of the hill all along cold season. 

*Flora and Fauna*

Lamnamkok National Park composed 4 of forest types as Dry dipterocarp forest found distributes all the area to up 400-600 m from msl. Plant species found Shorea obtusa, S. siamensis, Dipterocarpus tuberculatus, Vietnamosasa ciliata etc. Hill evergreen forest found to up 800 m from msl on the summit of Doi Chang and Namtok Khun Kon Forest Park species found Quercus spp., Podocarpus neriifolius, Michelia floribunda, Rhododendron sp. etc. Mixed deciduous forest found most cover in the area at 50-800 m from msl. Plant species found Tectona grandis, Terminalia chebula, Millettia sp., Croton sp. etc. Dry evergreen forest found at 300-600 m from msl. The valley and a rim of the creek found Plant species as Dipterocarpus turbinatus, Anisoptera costata, Hopea ferrea, Aporosa aurea etc. 

Main wildlife group, which was found in this area, is mammalia as common muntjac, wild boar, civet, Asiatic brush porcupine, Siamese hare etc.

----------

